# Cheng Manching Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a question

What is the difference, if any, between Cheng Manching Taijiquan as it came from Cheng Manching and Cheng Manching Taijiquan as it comes from William CC Chen?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 28, 2007)

In William C.C. Chen's 60 movement form, the stances are shorter. My teacher said that WCCC feels that the primary attribute that a student must develop is sung. Deep stances tend to make a student tense. He figures that the ability to more readily develop sung outweighs the advantages of leg strength, root, etc., developed by the lower stances. 
In developing his form, WCCC also re-added some of the movements which CMC deleted from his 37 movement form (Needle at Sea Bottom is the first to come to mind). WCCC also cut down the repetitions of Cloud Hands and Repulse Monkey from three each to once each.

When I learned CMC's form, it seemed to me that even though you would think otherwise, the 37 and 60 movement forms are more alike than different. I suspect the wide difference in the numbering is due somewhat to the way in which the moves are counted. 

Please understand that all of the above comes from a relative beginner, and If I am mistaken, I would be glad for the correction of seniors. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, my training in CMC was brief and comes form a student of WCCC. 

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually, I prefer the CMC form, but as I said it's extremely similar to the WCCC 60 movement form. WCCC's long form is good, but deviates from the standard Yang style form. I'm not sure if it is the same form CMC taught before developing the 37 form or not. There's a tape out of one of CMC's Taiwan students doing his long form, but it costs $75, and I'm not _that_ curious.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Actually, I prefer the CMC form, but as I said it's extremely similar to the WCCC 60 movement form. WCCC's long form is good, but deviates from the standard Yang style form. I'm not sure if it is the same form CMC taught before developing the 37 form or not. There's a tape out of one of CMC's Taiwan students doing his long form, but it costs $75, and I'm not _that_ curious.


 
Thanks, and I am not that curious either.


----------

